# Bindings to pair with a Ride Warpig?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah personally I'd put Pilots instead of Contact Pros. The Pig is a little torsionally stiffer, a little more binding rides better on it.


----------



## PowderHog69 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Yeah personally I'd put Pilots instead of Contact Pros. The Pig is a little torsionally stiffer, a little more binding rides better on it.


Aight cool thanks man. Im 6 ft 195 lb will be wearing size 10 Ride Insano boots this year. I hardly ever ride park im more all mountain freestyle hunting tree lines and pow. Got a recommended stance on the Warpig?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No one can recommend a stance to you. It depends on leg length, hip width, flexibility, hip rotation, where your balance feels comfortable, how you actually ride the board... try some shit, see what feels good and what doesnt.


----------



## PowderHog69 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nivek said:


> No one can recommend a stance to you. It depends on leg length, hip width, flexibility, hip rotation, where your balance feels comfortable, how you actually ride the board... try some shit, see what feels good and what doesnt.


Will do man. Think im gonna cop the Pilots would a size 10 boot fit better in a M or LG? Also are the bushings a big deal?


----------

